# School of Navigation Warsash



## Jim MacIntyre

I attended the School of Nav at Warsash Summer/Autumn 1958 and Spring 1959. 
Is there anyone else out there from that era that I could share what few memories I still have and maybe kindle some new ones ?? 
Cheers 
Jim MacIntyre


----------



## Jeff Egan

Too early for me Jim but I did do a tanker safety course there in 1973, remember a good pub along the road but forget it's name.


----------



## R58484956

Rising Sun/ Silver Fern/ The Ferryman?


----------



## cheddarnibbles

Hi Jim, I left in July 1958 to go to Outward Bound,Eskdale and thence to Alfred Holt.
Don't recall your name but was the CCC in your first term called Ryott or your JCC called Russell ??? If so, I could have been one of the senior term who gave you a few ' bacon slices' with a ceremonial bayonet !!!!!!
Bring on the memories......I'll share a few with you, anytime.

Cheers, Rob Niblett


----------



## Jeff Egan

Rising Sun sounds familiar Chief but I was a big fan of the Animals in the sixties and they had a hit with House of the Rising Sun, so i may be getting mixed up.


----------



## Jim MacIntyre

*Warsash*



cheddarnibbles said:


> Hi Jim, I left in July 1958 to go to Outward Bound,Eskdale and thence to Alfred Holt.
> Don't recall your name but was the CCC in your first term called Ryott or your JCC called Russell ??? If so, I could have been one of the senior term who gave you a few ' bacon slices' with a ceremonial bayonet !!!!!!
> Bring on the memories......I'll share a few with you, anytime.
> 
> Cheers, Rob Niblett


Hello Rob
Wonder if Wally (Wakeford) had a thing going with Outward Bound ? I had to do a course at Elgin in March before showing up.. Did not appreciate those cold showers every morning. 
Do the names Dowdeswell and Potter ring a bell ?? I think they were two of the CCC's during my time.
Bacon slicing - I still shudder when hanging up my clothes on a coathanger.. 
Do you remember Carol ? 
Overtime - shoveling mud outside the sluice gate so that the torture machine (rowing barge) could get out.. what was the name of that 'craft' ??
Guard duty.. Inspections.. and the dreaded Dinner with the Director at The Salterns - 'leave some soup in your bowl..' My dinner date was Friday 13th of June. Parade drill (or overtime) with Billy..
Aaaah the good old days. recall I was assigned to Starboard watch with 'Yobbo' Pierce..
More recollections later 
Cheers 
Jim MacIntyre


----------



## david smith

The barge I remember was called "stubbington" and used for "command training" (?)
The pubs in the village are the Great Harry, Rising Sun and The Silver Fern. I cannot remember the ferryman.
I rember seeing George Melly and his feetwarmers at the Great Harry as the landlord was Bert Soar, a saxophonist.
Luckily my time at Warsash was after the swords, but remember it with affection despite the early morning runs and marching!


----------



## michael james

Jim, Too early for me - studied Masters there ten years after you, 1969-70.
I had B&B in Warsash village, a Mrs Warne, great lady knew how to keep her lads happy---plenty of good food. Never a dull moment in Warsash-The Rising Sun and Silver Fern were small beer, it was who was seen with whose daughter was the gossip at the breakfast table. Entertaining times, rumours concerning village bicycles-and the parking thereof, was rife among the good ladies of the village!!!!!


----------



## cheddarnibbles

Jim, You got it ! Dowdeswell was CCC in my term and Ryott was his deputy. So we were there together.
CAROL: One of the village bikes...One Sunday afternoon I was on lookout duty on 'the bridge' and she walked past with a boyfriend (remember the path ?). I followed their progress to the foreshore through the binoculars and watched what happened when the boyfriend got lucky !!! Meanwhile, a yacht had gone aground in the Hamble channel and was flying N over C. and I never noticed it. Yobbo however, did notice it and gave me 2 hours' drill for inattention to duty ????
During the summer term 1958 we had a massive graduation ball on Wally's lawn in a marquee....the food and the women he invited were out of this world.Sadly,I was assigned to a lovely lass...but she was the Dean of Coventry's daughter and I was his A.D.C. so never 'got lucky'
Outward bound was a pre-requisite of an apprenticeship with Alfred Holt.
I have several All Hands Magazines up in the loft....and will consult them for more nostalgia.


----------



## Jim MacIntyre

*Warsash*

Now I'm unhappily trying to recall all those 'bacon slicing ' incidents....
The foreshore was always an interesting place but all I ever saw from the lookout were the tankers at Fawley... 
The barge was "stubbington' and how that design ever got past Pursey I don't know. Yes I remember some big bash while I was there because it was the one and only time I used the (rented) Gieves boat cape. 
there was a cadet in my class who could play guitar left hand/right hand strung either way and a group of us put on a show one night - I remember playing 'drums' with a garbage pail and shoe brushes..(Ringo probably got a better start..) 
Do you remeber Ray Briskham I think he was a senior cadet in my first term. 
Always stood on a chair to put on his pants to avoid wrinkling the creases. 
Believe he joined Bowater on leaving. Trying to think of more names but the well is currently dry.
Unfortunately never got to know any of the pubs locally (which is probably just as well)
I actually have a class photo somewhere which I will dig out and post (if I can figure out how). that may evoke some comments. 
Cheers for now 
Jim MacIntyre


----------



## GBBA

*School of Navigation*



Jim MacIntyre said:


> I attended the School of Nav at Warsash Summer/Autumn 1958 and Spring 1959.
> Is there anyone else out there from that era that I could share what few memories I still have and maybe kindle some new ones ??
> Cheers
> Jim MacIntyre


Hi Jim
A blast from the past for you, it is I Ray Briskham, yes he who stood on a chair to put freshly pressed pants on. Last time I saw you was in New York in 1961, you were on The Queen of Bermuda at the time. If you wish to contact me, to catch up you could email me I m listed
All the best
Ray


----------



## barrypriddis

I was at Warsash for my MAR course in the late 60's. The pub we all used was the Great Harry, which was at the top of the drive.


----------



## GBBA

*Warsash*



GBBA said:


> Hi Jim
> A blast from the past for you, it is I Ray Briskham, yes he who stood on a chair to put freshly pressed pants on. Last time I saw you was in New York in 1961, you were on The Queen of Bermuda at the time. If you wish to contact me, to catch up you could email me I m listed
> All the best
> Ray


Hi Jim,
Further to above, As I recall you were J.L.C. Starboard 1. Your duty watch was as follows, Roy Watchorn Senior Cadet, Myself Serior Cadet, B>E>L> Kaye (Tinkerbell) Intermediate Cadet the two Juniors were I think
D. de Jeu C DENT , and Allen who was a good amature boxer. 
All the best
Ray


----------



## lindsayclubb

*Happy Memories*



Jim MacIntyre said:


> I attended the School of Nav at Warsash Summer/Autumn 1958 and Spring 1959.
> Is there anyone else out there from that era that I could share what few memories I still have and maybe kindle some new ones ??
> Cheers
> Jim MacIntyre


Happy memories of stamping on the Starboard "whites"!


----------



## cheddarnibbles

lindsayclubb said:


> Happy memories of stamping on the Starboard "whites"!


 I remember , when billetted in P6 with Jeg Gordon and others, being woken before the bugle by a little screaming horror downstairs
in Commander Clubb's flat. 

Yes mate, it was you.

But full marks for scuffing the other watch's "whites"


----------



## Topherjohn

barrypriddis said:


> I was at Warsash for my MAR course in the late 60's. The pub we all used was the Great Harry, which was at the top of the drive.


Barry
Have just joined SN, I was at Warsash Jan - Dec 1959. Have been emailing with Jim McIntyre. I note you have what looks to me like a Palm Line flag displayed against your message, presumably you sailed with them. I was with Palm Line 1963 - 1970 leaving as 2nd Mate when I came ashore for career in IT until retirement 2002.


----------



## Peter Eckford

I was at South Hill 1938/39. If there is anyone else still alive from that era it would be interesting to hear from them.

Peter Eckford.


----------



## R831814

david smith said:


> The barge I remember was called "stubbington" and used for "command training" (?)
> The pubs in the village are the Great Harry, Rising Sun and The Silver Fern. I cannot remember the ferryman.
> I rember seeing George Melly and his feetwarmers at the Great Harry as the landlord was Bert Soar, a saxophonist.
> Luckily my time at Warsash was after the swords, but remember it with affection despite the early morning runs and marching!


Saw Acker Bilk in the room at the back of "The Great Harry" around 1968 when I was doing MAR. Watneys "Starlight" was 1s 11p a pint and if you were very rich you could go for "Red Barrel" at 2s 1p(K) 
After the "Harry" a call at "Bosses" chippy was the usual thing.


----------



## Jim MacIntyre

*Warsash Association*



Peter Eckford said:


> I was at South Hill 1938/39. If there is anyone else still alive from that era it would be interesting to hear from them.
> 
> Peter Eckford.


Peter 
I sent you a PM re possible contacts through Warsash Association 
Jim MacIntyre


----------



## Topherjohn

*Memories of Warsash Billy Bligh*

Not much traffic on this thread which Jim started so how about it? There must be lots of anecdotes and funny stories swilling around in your grey cells so let’s hear from you! Here’s a treasured memory from my days at Warsash in 1959.
Mr. Bligh’s title (known as Billy) was I think Drill Instructor. He had served in the Durham Light Infantry presumably through the hostilities of WWII. He retired in 1959 after many years at Warsash. By then he was not in the best of health, suffering short breath and walking with the aid of a walking stick. If you can imagine a very old, bent grizzly hobbling about looking after naughty, troublesome bear cubs you’ll get the picture. Nevertheless, although often cursed by “wet behind the ears” cadets, most of us, I’m sure, liked the old bloke whose heart was very much in the right place. Having unwillingly joined the “old-age” club and now suffering ill-health, which must have frustrated the hell out of him, by this time he didn’t always issue drill commands as clearly as he once did. Nor were his marching pace commands always spot on. I’m sure I heard him say, more than once, left, (pause) left (pause) left left left!!
Billy’s farewell ceremony on retirement, at which he was presented with a bound copy of the history of The DLI, came during my second term at Warsash. A cadet Guard of Honour was selected for the march past and salute, with cadets bearing rifles and the cadet Officer of The Guard saluting with drawn sword. The Blue-Jacket (RN) band from Portsmouth was invited to play at the ceremony and I was selected to play Sunset on the bugle with the band playing Abide With Me. The whole ceremony was planned and dress rehearsals were conducted by Billy himself. 
It so happened I was also picked for a school cricket match which clashed with one of the dress-rehearsals. Cricket captain (Derek?) Randall who was one term ahead of me, asked Billy to excuse me from the practice and allow me to play cricket. He called both of us in to his little cabin behind the Guard Room. Billy looked at me in that way of his and said “I hear you want to play cricket on Saturday? Well laddie, you can either play cricket and drop out of the ceremony or you can attend my dress rehearsal. Which is it?”. Although I loved cricket and was mad keen to play there was no way I was going to miss the ceremony so I chose his dress rehearsal. Billy replied “Right laddie, off you go you to play your silly game of cricket and you can still be my bugler at the ceremony”! He may not have got his left, right, left timings right every times but he was a kindly wise old man. 
His replacement (Mr Nelson) was an ex-RN CPO who also became well respected, certainly in my time.
Has anyone got any photos of Billy or of his retirement ceremony?


----------



## pete

I refuse to discuss Mr. Nelson as he had me doubling around the parade ground on numerous occasions (when I wasn't digging MUD) Well, I was a little wayward...................pete


----------



## peterjholcroft

Jeff Egan said:


> Too early for me Jim but I did do a tanker safety course there in 1973, remember a good pub along the road but forget it's name.


The King Harry


----------



## Topherjohn

*The King Harry*



peterjholcroft said:


> The King Harry


Actually The King Harry, if it's the pub I'm thinking of, was previously just a cafe. My recollection is it was converted to a pub in the early 1960s, perhaps when I was doing 2nd Mates in 1963. By a strange coincidence one visit during 2nd Mates I spotted this familiar character with ginger hair alternately propping up the bar and falling off his bar stool. It was a class-mate from my schooldays at Marlow. He was a RN Artificer based at Portsmouth but living in a caravan near Sarisbury Green. No wonder he was three sheets to the wind!


----------



## Topherjohn

*Mr Nelson*



pete said:


> I refuse to discuss Mr. Nelson as he had me doubling around the parade ground on numerous occasions (when I wasn't digging MUD) Well, I was a little wayward...................pete


Pete - from dob on your profile you may have been at Warsash during 1959, perhaps two terms after me Jan - Dec 1959. Many of us did the drill thing and carting gravel from the foreshore at some time of course. Was this a speciality of yours? NB No mention of you know who!
Hope life has treated you well.


----------



## jimmys

I did the tanker safety course at Warsash, but a bit later maybe late 70,s I was at a few courses in a place called I think Golf House. It did management, discipline and personnel courses. I cant really remember much about it.

Anybody recall it??

regards


----------



## Topherjohn

*Golf house*



jimmys said:


> I did the tanker safety course at Warsash, but a bit later maybe late 70,s I was at a few courses in a place called I think Golf House. It did management, discipline and personnel courses. I cant really remember much about it.
> 
> Anybody recall it??
> 
> regards


Recollection's not to clear going back to 1959! However if Golf House was on east side of Newtown Road I recall it vaguely. At that time the place I'm thinking of housed amongst other things a Links trainer - really high-tech stuff! I remember one of the officers, who was an ex-RAF navigator (and whose Scottish name hasn't yet shone through the mists of time) showing us the machine.


----------



## jimmys

Golf House was on the East side of the road and out past the main college. They were residential courses for senior officers.

It was a large house in a parkland.

regards


----------



## pete

Topherjohn said:


> Pete - from dob on your profile you may have been at Warsash during 1959, perhaps two terms after me Jan - Dec 1959. Many of us did the drill thing and carting gravel from the foreshore at some time of course. Was this a speciality of yours? NB No mention of you know who!
> Hope life has treated you well.


Hi Topher, did all my Drill and Overtime from Jan to Dec 1960 so I regret we didn't meet. Had a good 30 Years at sea though with H.E.Moss, Bankline and finally with U.A.S.C. Now retired to Herefordshire and happily Married to my 2nd wife and we also have a Stupid Canine. Enough, was in P6 the whole time I was there. Cheers.................pete


----------



## cheddarnibbles

My greatest recollection of Billy was the way he used to yell out during sunset ceremony if he saw anyone moving........viz,

STAAAAAAND STEEEEEEEEAAAAAALLLLLLLLL !!!!


----------



## Roger Purdue

*Online "All Hands"*

I stumbled on the on-line edition of the "All Hands" magazine a few months ago - a pretty good effort, I thought. But there has been no update since the Winter 2007 edition. Is it still being produced? If so, does anyone know when the next issue will be released? I'm particularly interested in hearing any further news of 'Halcyon' as a charter boat.


----------



## Topherjohn

Roger Purdue said:


> I stumbled on the on-line edition of the "All Hands" magazine a few months ago - a pretty good effort, I thought. But there has been no update since the Winter 2007 edition. Is it still being produced? If so, does anyone know when the next issue will be released? I'm particularly interested in hearing any further news of 'Halcyon' as a charter boat.


Roger
Presumably you also are an ex-Warsash cadet? My understanding is certain membership issues currently are under consideration in view of recent changes affecting WMA as well as the future of Allhandsonline. Jim McIntyre (also SN member) has been in touch with the committee and is waiting for news. 
In case you're not aware of Halcyon charter website go to http://www.halcyonyachtcharter.com. I've been in email contact with Capt Robert Hickman recently. If you have any interesting tales of Halcyon in SoN days I'm sure he'd be interested. When were you at Warsash?


----------



## David E

Never a cadet.Went there for all my tickets.A particular memory when studying for 2M in 1953. Demonstrating life-saving equipment,Mr.Clark pulled the trigger of what he believed was a demonstration model of the Schermuly line throwing equipment:it was'nt:it was live.Fortunately,the rocket jammed under a pipe conduit,remained there, spewing sparks with all hands flat on the floor.Any other Ancients remember that?


----------



## Topherjohn

Jim MacIntyre said:


> Hello Rob
> Wonder if Wally (Wakeford) had a thing going with Outward Bound ? ......etc etc
> Cheers
> Jim MacIntyre


Jim (and any others who went to Outward Bound)
Have tracked down some photos I took on Happy Valley sail training ketch at Aberdovey course, 4 uploaded at/ next to http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/117252/ppuser/20641
and 2 at http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/116404/ppuser/20641


----------



## John.H.Clark

Jim 
have just found this thread, I was Jan-Dec 1958, wrong time of year to be a junior. Have at last posted here and on friendsreunited a graduation photo. Did not dare use Rising Sun , drank in Soton, my mother got round cash rule for pocket money by opening an account at Silver Fern. Never dated Carol but heard she carried on chewing gum while doing it . Stubbington was called a rowing machine, much like slave galley with about ten a side. I recall the 1958 summer ball, I blotted my copybook having disppeared into the Rose Garden with the American ambassodor's daughter when he wanted to leave. I remember Billy well and the Dutch bosun, less so the officers. I represented BI at Mrs Wakeford's funeral , a big affair in Southampton in the mid 60's. Dinner with her was one of the hurdles we had to cope with. Still see Chris Dancaster occasionally but otherwise lost touch
John


----------



## John.H.Clark

did you overlap with Brailsford ? His younger brother lives locally and tells me that the S o N Brailsford is still healthy in USA


----------



## Topherjohn

Topherjohn said:


> Roger
> Presumably you also are an ex-Warsash cadet? My understanding is certain membership issues currently are under consideration in view of recent changes affecting WMA as well as the future of Allhandsonline. Jim McIntyre (also SN member) has been in touch with the committee and is waiting for news.
> In case you're not aware of Halcyon charter website go to http://www.halcyonyachtcharter.com. I've been in email contact with Capt Robert Hickman recently. If you have any interesting tales of Halcyon in SoN days I'm sure he'd be interested. When were you at Warsash?


Roger
You may like to have another look at WA website and news about a replacement website


----------



## Topherjohn

John.H.Clark said:


> did you overlap with Brailsford ? His younger brother lives locally and tells me that the S o N Brailsford is still healthy in USA


Not sure if this post was meant for me however I don't recall a cadet Brailsford in either of the terms ahead of mine Jan - Dec 1959. Jim McIntyre and Ray Briskham may.


----------



## fryatt

*Warsash*

did y MAR warsash in 1968- had a fantastic time
remember all thos pubs well


----------



## dixie

I also did my mar in 1968 also a cadet there .memories of stubington the rowng machine ,bridge watch with the telephone exchange ,silver fern ,and posibly the great harry .anyone hear from tim Orgis ,went to nzs
john wilson


----------



## JANE RUSHIN

*i was there*



Reg Mercer said:


> Saw Acker Bilk in the room at the back of "The Great Harry" around 1968 when I was doing MAR. Watneys "Starlight" was 1s 11p a pint and if you were very rich you could go for "Red Barrel" at 2s 1p(K)
> After the "Harry" a call at "Bosses" chippy was the usual thing.


i used to go to the disco at the Great Harry every week and also saw Acker Bilk, it was 68. Don't suppose you recall Ian Frosty Frost.


----------



## Martin Howse

I think we shared a cabin as apprentices together on the Ocean Monarch from October 1960 to July 1961 . 
My name is Martin Howse and the other 2 cadets were Fred Smith and a bloke called Hardy from South Shields.
Regards Martin


----------



## Jim MacIntyre

Martin 
Yes we were on the Ocean Monarch at the same time. I recently saw your name in the Furness Bermuda Line 'Big Reunion' announcement which immediately rang bells. I'll contact you by PM with more 
Regards 
Jim 
PS I see Chris Clarke contacted youabout Geoff Matthias.. 
J


----------



## methc

*Mates and Masters*

As I had studied for 1st Mates at Warsash in Spring 1957 it was an easy decision to go there for Masters also and as I was on leave from China Nav we rented a flat at Hamblemeads. About 1980, as a Cinque Ports pilot, I attended a course at The School of Navigation and was astonished to be given a small bedroom in what had been my sitting room all those years before. Hamblemeads was now an annex to the School. With that interest at heart it's no wonder I kept the cutting about Herbert Stewart. It is here.


----------



## LUT

*Those were the days.*

Pre sea cadet 1966-1967. MAR 1969. Wasn't too bad as shag in senior term. MAR was great as a car made the weekends really good.
Some memory stirrers:
Dave Icely doing a moon on stage at the village dance, how the girls loved it. End of dances off the grounds.
20 days sailing on Halcyon and Bos A giving overtime for using brute force and ignorance on the bilge pump.
The librarian with no ****.
Snotty Pottinger.
Joining for MAR my bed made "apple pie", and the water filled durex trick.
The old coach used for outings and the Bournemouth Symphony trips we signed up for only as it gave us chance to grab a pint.
2 shillings a week pocket money - pay parade.
Heavy weather boats crew.
Shackleton 6 - Mc Clory.
Anchor testing.
Going sick and using diarhea, nurse feeding only bolied eggs and always came in to check when you were in the bath.
These are just some of my fond memories.
Ken Luther


----------



## Topherjohn

*Warsash Association*



LUT said:


> Pre sea cadet 1966-1967. MAR 1969. Wasn't too bad as shag in senior term. MAR was great as a car made the weekends really good.
> ...........
> Going sick and using diarhea, nurse feeding only bolied eggs and always came in to check when you were in the bath.
> These are just some of my fond memories.
> Ken Luther


Ken
In case you're not aware the Warsash Association current website is at www.allhandsonline.co.uk. As an ex-cadet you would be warmly welcomed as a new member. Since last February our membership has been rapidly increasing from 200 and currently totals 280. I've found your name amongst 4,000 names from Cadet Lists inherited from Captain Wakeford. If you'd like to join you'll find an application form on the website. 
Jim MacIntyre (SoN 1959) is maintaining our records and is largely responsible for our fast growing network of ex-cadets, ex-students and ex-staff around the world. The new Australian Branch, the first to be formed overseas, has recently been inaugurated. A new interactive website is in an advanced stage of development. When published in a few weeks time Members will be able to trace others, post messages in the Forum and upload photos to the gallery, much the same as you can on ShipsNostalgia. We have a WA 25th Anniversay weekend in October including a tour of the Academy and a gala dinner at the Southampton Hilton hotel. 
Its great to hear from ex-Warsash students on SN which is a fantastic website. If you have any information of other ex-Warsash students please let us know. In any event I hope you decide to join the WA and look forward to hearing from you in due course.
Kind regards - Chris Clarke (SoN 1959)


----------



## richensj

Is there still anybody out in cyber space who was a cadet at Warsash 1955/1956.
My name is Jeff Richens my Junior term I was in Starboard 9.
Having discovered this site recently I found it very rewarding to read some of the stories of Warsash since I left.
Last year I revisited Warsash and was amazed at all the changes.Long gone is the Burma Road that many of us served overtime during its construction.What happened to all the gigs and the Duty boat mans dinghy.Also where has the torpedo used by the boathouse craftsmen to steam the wood when they constructed the new gigs.
What happened to the cermonial gig called Phenix?
So many happy memories of my time at Warsash were revived,very few bad memories.Seeing the walks renamed after Billy Blythe and Wally Wakeford so that they wwould never be forgotten meant so much.I never did find any memory of Captain H.Stewart who I personally would never forget.
t


----------



## johnb42

R58484956 said:


> Rising Sun/ Silver Fern/ The Ferryman?


Remember the first two from doing Mates at Warsash. I remember trying to pull the "mature" barmaid from the Rising Sun without success. She probably had more sense than me.


----------



## sidsal

Can any of you chaps guide me in the direction to find a Warsash trained lad called Wiltshire. He woud have been there during ww2 - about 1941 or 2.
He was senior apprentice on Brocklebank's MAIHAR on my first trip in 1943 !
Is there an Old-boys directory, for instance ?


----------



## Topherjohn

richensj said:


> Is there still anybody out in cyber space who was a cadet at Warsash 1955/1956.
> My name is Jeff Richens my Junior term I was in Starboard 9.
> Having discovered this site recently I found it very rewarding to read some of the stories of Warsash since I left.
> ETC
> t


Jeff
You bet there are!! More than 280 of us around the world belong to the Warsash Association. Our current website is at www.allhandsonline.co.uk. You willl find all the details you need to join including an application form. We are very close to launching a new interactive website for our members on which will be recorded over 4,000 names to search. For example we have your final term recorded as Winter 1956. These details have been taken from the Cadet Class Lists passed on by Wally Wakeford. As a member of WA you would be able to see a list of all ex-cadets from your term. I was at Warsash in 1959.
Our numbers have been increasing rapidly via the Internet and website for about 16 months now. Earlier this year our first overseas branch was formed in Australia which has already grown to over 30 members.
In October we have the WA's 25th Anniversary celebration weekend including a gala dinner in Southampton which follows a tour of the Warsash Maritime Academy. The tour unfortunately is now fully booked but there are seats left for the dinner. 
So please do visit the current website and I hope you decide to join the WA. Subscription is £10 p/a. You'll also find an email link to me on the website as I maintain the websites.
I look forward to hearing from you.
Kind regards - Chris


----------



## Topherjohn

*A W Wiltshire*



sidsal said:


> Can any of you chaps guide me in the direction to find a Warsash trained lad called Wiltshire. He woud have been there during ww2 - about 1941 or 2.
> He was senior apprentice on Brocklebank's MAIHAR on my first trip in 1943 !
> Is there an Old-boys directory, for instance ?


Sidsal
From our records (Warash Association) I've found A W Wiltshire who left Warsash after the summer term of 1942. I've looked at the printed original Cadet Lists as sometimes they contain other information but there's no more details about him.
Are you ex-School of Navigation by any chance?
Kind regards - Chris


----------



## sidsal

Chris
Thanks a lot for info ! I will see if any Brocklebank chaps know of him. 
No I wasn't Warsah trained - I was on HMS Conway 1942/3.
Cheers 
Sid


----------



## Topherjohn

sidsal said:


> Chris
> Thanks a lot for info ! I will see if any Brocklebank chaps know of him.
> No I wasn't Warsah trained - I was on HMS Conway 1942/3.
> Cheers
> Sid


Sid
Can I ask a favour? When in touch with Brocklebank chaps ask if any are ex-Warsash and not already a member of Warsash Association please will they contact me or visit www.allhandsonline.co.uk?
Thank you and best wishes to you.
Chris


----------



## Linda1954

*brian pitt-pitts*

saw Brians name on a page somewhere and wondered if anyone knows what became of him. he was a family friend when I was a child in Aberdovey. He had a pig farm in the New Forrest at one time!


----------



## Topherjohn

*Brian Pitt-Pits*



Linda1954 said:


> saw Brians name on a page somewhere and wondered if anyone knows what became of him. he was a family friend when I was a child in Aberdovey. He had a pig farm in the New Forrest at one time!


Linda
I first met Brian P-P whilst attending OBSS Aberdovey 1957. Then found he was a bos'n at Warsash when I arrived for my pre-sea training as a cadet in 1959. The Warsash Association now has a new interactive website at www.warsashassociation.net. Brian would qualify as a member so any information about his whereabouts would be very welcome from anyone.
Never knew about his pig farm in the New Forest though!
Regards - Chris


----------



## Topherjohn

Topherjohn said:


> Sid
> Can I ask a favour? When in touch with Brocklebank chaps ask if any are ex-Warsash and not already a member of Warsash Association please will they contact me or visit www.allhandsonline.co.uk?
> Thank you and best wishes to you.
> Chris


Readers please not the Warsash Association's new interactive website is at www.warsashassociation.net.
Chris Clarke


----------



## Chris Loizou

Jim MacIntyre said:


> I attended the School of Nav at Warsash Summer/Autumn 1958 and Spring 1959.
> Is there anyone else out there from that era that I could share what few memories I still have and maybe kindle some new ones ??
> Cheers
> Jim MacIntyre


Good evening to all,

I am the son of a Capt Doros Loizou (from Cyprus) who attended the school of nav in the late 50's and through the 60's.

I am trying to hunt down some of his old schoolmates.

Chris


----------



## Topherjohn

*SoN*



Chris Loizou said:


> Good evening to all,
> 
> I am the son of a Capt Doros Loizou (from Cyprus) who attended the school of nav in the late 50's and through the 60's.
> 
> I am trying to hunt down some of his old schoolmates.
> 
> Chris


Chris
I run the Warsash Association website at www.warsashassociation.net. You'll be able to see a few pages as Guest but only members have access to the whole website.
We have your father on our records from the original cadet entry lists. He completed his year as cadet in April 1958. I was a 1959 cadet so did not know him however all of his fellow cadets from that time are on our records including a number who are current members of WA.
I hope the years have been kind to your father. Does he have any particular names in mind? You can email me via the website "Contact us/ Administrator" link.
Kind regards - Chris Clarke


----------



## 12548

*Possibly!*

Hi,
This is just a far shot,and not too sure on this,but i think that this person may have attended the Warsash Sea School in the Early 60's or the late 50's??
Just wondering if anyone may have known him!

Name Alan Humby! 
Thanks


----------



## Topherjohn

joller6 said:


> Hi,
> This is just a far shot,and not too sure on this,but i think that this person may have attended the Warsash Sea School in the Early 60's or the late 50's??
> Just wondering if anyone may have known him!
> 
> Name Alan Humby!
> Thanks


The only Humby in the Scholl of Navigation's Cadet Entry Lists is R W Humby in 1952 so perhaps not the person in this photo. I will put this pic on our member's only website and let you know via SN if any of our members recognise him. 
Chris


----------



## 12548

*Thank you Chris*

Hi Chris, 

Thank youfor that,and it may well be him as he may have had other Initials as well!
This is the info i have ! Hope it helps,and i hope someone will recognise his Pic!
Thank you

*Alan R Humby *

*Date of Birth: (Jul Aug Sep) 1944 
Registration district: Sudbury 
Registration county: Essex, Suffolk *


----------



## 12548

*4 all*

4 all 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I would just like to thank all who have posted help and suggestions!
This Post is now ended,as i have found the Person in Question,funnily living in Aus quite near me!
It was an interesting Seach,and glad i came up with the Goods!
The person i was assisting i know wil be thrilled!
Thanks again
Cheers


----------



## Ralph Withers

Hi Folks,

Memories of sunny Warsash. Ahhhhh, taking wally and his new wife out for a Sunday Sail in a gig.....we tipped them in just off Fawley in a Force 6 and had to be rescued by the safety boat. We had a Commander called Llewellyn (Lulu) to his subordinates...who I clearly heard say to Mrs Wakeford who having been hauled out onto the pier and expressed her concern for us,"Please to note Maam, we have to save the gig, we can always get more cadets!". Anyway invited for sherry at the weekend after.


----------



## Topherjohn

Ralph Withers said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Memories of sunny Warsash. Ahhhhh, taking wally and his new wife out for a Sunday Sail in a gig.....we tipped them in just off Fawley in a Force 6 and had to be rescued by the safety boat. We had a Commander called Llewellyn (Lulu) to his subordinates...who I clearly heard say to Mrs Wakeford who having been hauled out onto the pier and expressed her concern for us,"Please to note Maam, we have to save the gig, we can always get more cadets!". Anyway invited for sherry at the weekend after.


Ralph
You may be interested in the Warsash Association website at www.warsashassociation.net. You'll be able to see a few pages as Guest but only members have access to the whole website. Contact me if interested. We have a fast growing membership of about 330 around the world, over 4,000 ex-Warsash personnel names, 1600 posts and over 900 photos on the website. 
You can email me via SN, look forward to hearing from you.
Regards - Chris Clarke


----------

